# 2 NY State Troopers Shot> In critical Condition



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Two State troopers shot; fugitive sought*
Updated: 9/1/2006 2:27 AM
By: Web Staff

*Two New York State troopers are in critical condition after being shot, and authorities say the prime suspect is the man they were looking for in the first place.*
*Superintendent of State Police Wayne Bennett says the troopers were each shot once ambush style Thursday night, while they were performing surveillance operations in the search for Ralph*
*"Bucky" Phillips.*

*The troopers were identified as 32-year-old Joseph Longobardo and 38-year-old Donald Baker -- both of Troop G Headquarters out of Loudonville.*
*Both underwent surgery and are in critical condition. The shooting took place near the home of Phillips' former girlfriend in Fredonia, about 40 miles southwest of Buffalo. \*
*Phillips escaped from jail in April, and is wanted in connection with the June shooting of another state trooper.*

*www.capitalnews9.com*


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

:up: Here is the Shit bag :up:

If you want the wanted poster of this guy go to the NYSP website


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

My prayers go out to the Troopers, theyre familys and theyre fellow troopers.. God bless em AND I hOPE THEY FRAG THE DIRT BAG WHEN HE"S CAUGHT!


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

*Manhunt Widens in Trooper Shooting Case*

*By BEN DOBBIN and CAROLYN THOMPSON, Associated Press Writers*

document.write(getElapsed("20060902T104950Z"));4 hours agoUPDATED 4 HOURS 2 MINUTES AGO
CASSADAGA, N.Y. - For months, authorities in western New York scoured hunting campsites, stopped traffic and questioned acquaintances in a search for an escaped inmate with the skills of a seasoned outdoorsman.
On Friday, the manhunt intensified after authorities said two participating troopers were ambushed by a sniper hiding in the woods. Seventy-five additional troopers were called up to help as the pair lingered in critical condition.
Police believe the gunman was Ralph "Bucky" Phillips, who escaped from jail in April and may be traveling between Pennsylvania and western New York, said State Police Superintendent Wayne Bennett. Since his escape, Phillips has been suspected in the wounding of another state trooper, numerous burglaries and the theft of a gun shop.
"We are not looking for a shootout. That's not the way we want this to end," Bennett said. But he also warned Phillips that "We have long memories. We don't forget. We are patient. ... Don't stop to look over your shoulder because we'll be there."
The five-month manhunt has turned Phillips into somewhat of a local amusement here, sometimes frustrating police. A restaurant offered a "Bucky Burger" and some bars in the area sold T-shirts with sayings such as "Got Bucky?"
Phillips, 44, broke out of the Erie County jail on April 2 by using a can opener to pry open a 2-by-2-foot opening in the kitchen ceiling and escaping through the roof, police have said. He was serving 90 days for a parole violation.
Since then, he has helped himself to food, clothes and guns from unattended homes and hunting cabins in western New York, and is believed to have stolen about 15 cars, police said.
He is also wanted in the June 10 shooting of Trooper Sean Brown, who survived after being shot in the abdomen as he approached a stolen car near Elmira.
But after the latest shootings, some Chautauqua County resident were growing less amused.
"In the beginning, it was 'Ha, ha.' Now it's scary, and I just wish it was over," said waitress Dawn McCarthy.
Troopers Joseph Longobardo, 32, and Donald Baker Jr., 38, were shot Thursday while staking out the isolated hilltop home of Phillips' former girlfriend, Kasey Crowe, who is among those accused of aiding the fugitive. So far, six people have been arrested on charges they helped give Phillips cover.
One trooper was hit in the back with a bullet that penetrated his bullet-resistant vest, Bennett said. The other was shot in the thigh and suffered massive blood loss from a severed artery.
The troopers never saw it coming, Bennett said, and did not return fire.
At a bail hearing for Crowe on Friday, a state police investigator testified that a search of her house after the shootings turned up night-vision binoculars and a two-way radio, along with pizza crusts and beer cans that will be tested for Phillips' DNA.
Investigator Gary Colon also testified that a 10-year-old boy said he saw Phillips at Crowe's home on Aug. 20. Phillips shot a deer with a handgun through a window, then went out and skinned it, according to the child.
Crowe was charged last week with hindering prosecution for allegedly helping Phillips, and prosecutors said she has continued to help him. A Chautauqua County judge jailed her Friday afternoon and increased her bail to $100,000 from $10,000.
Family and friends said Phillips, while a career thief who had spent nearly half his life in jail, had never before been violent and would not shoot a trooper. A reward for help leading to his arrest and conviction _ increased to $225,000 from $50,000 on Friday _ has gone uncollected.
Authorities say his disdain for police was well known. Sheriff's officials said he left a note for officials when he was released or transferred from the Chautauqua County jail several years ago, threatening "to splatter pig meat all over Chautauqua County."
The April jailbreak also wasn't Phillips' first, and friends said he was determined not to go back. A "Wanted" poster warned that Phillips had threatened "suicide by cop."


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

New York State Police stop vehicles at a checkpoint on Rt. 60 in Fredonia, N.Y., Friday. New York State Police have confirmed two troopers were in critical condition after being shot in an ambush Thursday. Police believe the gunman was Ralph "Bucky" Phillips, who escaped from jail in April and may be traveling between Philadelphia and western New York, a State Police spokesman said. News Report (AP Photo/David Duprey)


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope they blow fucking buckys cock smoking head off as soon as they see that ******* white trash good for nothing fucker!

I hope the troopers make it through and are here for that bastards funeral.
My thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*New York Widens Manhunt for Suspect in Ambush Shootings of State Troopers*

*Updated: September 3rd, 2006 05:34 PM*

* By CAROLYN THOMPSON
Associated Press Writers

For months, the manhunt for escaped inmate Ralph "Bucky" Phillips turned him into a kind of a local amusement in his native Chautauqua County.
A restaurant offered a "Bucky Burger," and some bars sold T-shirts with sayings such as "Got Bucky?"
But after police said he ambushed two state troopers in a sniper-style attack, critically wounding them, any humor in the five-month search for Phillips has vanished.
"In the beginning, it was 'Ha, ha.' Now it's scary, and I just wish it was over," waitress Dawn McCarthy said.
State police warned Saturday that a Phillips is a threat not just to law enforcement but to anyone who might get in his way.
"He's a desperate man, he knows he's wanted and his choices are running out," Trooper Rebecca Gibbons said.
For months, authorities in western New York have scoured hunting camps, stopped traffic and questioned acquaintances in the search for Phillips.
The manhunt intensified Thursday after the two troopers were ambushed outside the home of Phillips' former girlfriend. The officers were in critical condition as 75 more troopers were called up to reinforce the search.
Phillips, who escaped from jail in April, may be traveling in the mostly rural area of western Pennsylvania and western New York, said State Police Superintendent Wayne Bennett. Since his escape, Phillips has been suspected in the shooting of another state trooper in June, numerous burglaries and theft from a gun shop.
"If someone in the community comes between him and his freedom," Gibbons said, "it is our feeling that he will become desperate and possibly hurt them."
Police are not looking for a shootout, Bennett said.
"That's not the way we want this to end," he said.
However, he warned Phillips: "We have long memories. We don't forget. We are patient. ... Don't stop to look over your shoulder because we'll be there."
A friend said Saturday said he feared a shootout is exactly how the search will end.
"He'll never surrender," said Dan Suitor, who said he had known Phillips for 25 years. "I've always said it was going to be suicide by cop."
A reward for help leading to his arrest and conviction was increased to $225,000 from $50,000 on Friday.
Phillips, 44, broke out of the Erie County jail on April 2 by using a can opener to make a 2-by-2-foot opening in the kitchen ceiling and escaping through the roof. He was serving 90 days for a parole violation.
Since then, he has helped himself to food, clothes and guns from unattended homes and hunting cabins and is believed to have stolen about 15 cars, police said.
He is also wanted in the June 10 shooting of a trooper who survived after being shot in the abdomen as he approached a stolen car near Elmira.
Troopers Joseph Longobardo, 32, and Donald Baker Jr., 38, were shot Thursday while staking out the isolated hilltop home of Phillips' former girlfriend, Kasey Crowe, who is among six people accused of aiding the fugitive. One trooper was hit in the back by a bullet that penetrated his bullet-resistant vest. The other suffered massive blood loss from a severed leg artery.
Suitor said the arrest of Crowe and Phillips' 23-year-old daughter, Patrina Wright, on Aug. 24 drove his friend over the edge, especially after authorities removed Wright's three children - the youngest 3 weeks old - from her custody for a week.
"Buck has made it clear numerous times over the years, you don't mess with his family and you don't mess with his friends ... Once they went after that daughter and those grandchildren, I'm sure he just snapped," Suitor said.
Wright, contacted by telephone Saturday, declined to discuss her father at length.
"We are caught in the middle, though, and my kids were used to bring him out," she said.
Family and friends said Phillips, a career thief who has spent nearly half his life in jail, had never before been violent and would not shoot a trooper.
Authorities say his disdain for police was well known. Sheriff's officials said that when he was released or transferred from the Chautauqua County jail several years ago, he left officials a note threatening "to splatter pig meat all over Chautauqua County."
Manhunt Timeline


April 2: Ralph "Bucky" Phillips escapes from the Alden Correctional Facility in Erie County near Buffalo, cutting through the kitchen ceiling with a can opener
June 10: State trooper Sean Brown is shot in the abdomen during a traffic stop near Elmira in southern New York. State police say they're looking for Phillips as a "person of interest" in the shooting.
July 13: State police double the reward for helping catch Phillips to $50,000.
Aug. 9: State police report two confirmed sightings of Phillips and release a fresh photo of him looking into the camera from under a camouflage baseball hat. Police do not say how they obtained the photo.
Aug. 20: Three people are charged with harboring Phillips for several days in their home in Cassadaga, about 45 miles south of Buffalo.
Aug. 24: Three more people, including Phillips' daughter and former girlfriend, are charged with harboring Phillips.
Aug. 28: State police call Phillips a suspect in the theft of several weapons from a Chautauqua County gun shop and the theft of car a few miles away.
Aug. 31: Two state troopers are shot sniper-style and critically wounded outside the home of Phillips' former girlfriend, Kasey Crowe, in the rural town of Pomfret in Chautauqua County.
Sept. 1: State police say Phillips is the prime suspect in the shootings. State Police Superintendent Wayne Bennett orders another 75 troopers to help with the manhunt. The reward for his arrest jumps to $225,000.








Copyright 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*N.Y. Trooper Wounded in Ambush Loses Leg*



*The Associated Press*

One of the state troopers injured in a sniper-style shooting last week has lost a leg and remained in critical condition Sunday, while his colleague was upgraded to serious condition.
Meanwhile, a huge manhunt continued as hundreds of state police searched rural western New York for Ralph "Bucky" Phillips, the prime suspect.
State police warn that Phillips, who has been on the run for five months, could hurt anyone who gets in his way.
Trooper Joseph Longobardo, 32, who suffered severe blood loss after Thursday's attack, had the leg amputated Saturday, authorities said.
The other wounded trooper, 38-year-old Donald Baker Jr., had been hit in the back by a shot that penetrated his bullet-resistant vest.
Police have not been able to interview the troopers because of their conditions. The men were shot outside the home of Phillips' former girlfriend, and police said one trooper managed to return fire. Police did not say whether the sniper, who fired from less than 100 yards away in the woods, was hit.
Phillips, 44, has been on the run since he cut his way out of an Erie County jail with a can opener. Since then, he has been suspected in the shooting of another trooper in June near Elmira in southern New York, and police said he has survived by stealing about 15 vehicles and breaking into hunting camps and a gun shop.










AP Photo/New York State Police

Trooper Joseph Longobardo









AP Photo/David Duprey

Law enforcement officers search an unidentified motorist's trunk at a checkpoint on Rt. 60 in Fredonia, N.Y., Saturday, Sept. 2, 2006. New York State Police have confirmed two troopers were in critical condition after being shot while staking out the hometown of an escaped convict's girlfriend in an ambush Thursday, and authorities were searching the area for the fugitive. Police believe the gunman was Ralph 'Bucky' Phillips, who escaped from jail in April and may be traveling between Philadelphia and western New York, a State Police spokesman said.








Copyright 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Sign me up for the manhunt, i've got vacation time stored up.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Trooper Longobardo died today of his injuries.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Somebody should also shoot the fuckers that somehow think an escaped convict is something funny. Especially a guy who had already shot a Trooper a couple months back.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

Mikey682 said:


> Trooper Longobardo died today of his injuries.


my thoughts and prayers go out to the troopers' and their families along with the New York State Police.....

I hope they get the bast$#d soon....and any person who said that they thought the initial escape and manhunt was funny ought to be the first person in line at the troopers wake to say he/she is sorry!!!! not to mention a fu$**ng moron!!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

God speed trooper Longobardo ,rest in peace. My prayers are with his family.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Prayers for all involved.

When he is caught I hope that it is not alive !!!!!!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The area of the state where this occurred has a large indian population. Apparently Phillips has received aid and comfort from this source, as he is alledged to be an indian. There is bad blood between the tribe and the state police going back to horse-patrol days...very difficult to develope intelligence. I offer this information not to excuse the "Bucky" hero cult, but to help explain it: it's not the general population, but his 'peeps' that support him with "Buckyburgers" and "Got Bucky?" paraphenalia. Kind of a perverted "Billy Jack" thing...

http://signal94.blogspot.com has more information and a link to an interactive map at WGR-TV Channel 2, Buffalo.

Also being tracked at http://www.nicedoggie.net (Another Sad Day: by LC Jackboot).


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

* 
Police: `Noose tightening' on fugitive *

By BEN DOBBIN, Associated Press Writer _15 minutes ago_

FREDONIA, N.Y. - A state police official said Monday that "the noose is tightening" in the manhunt for an escaped inmate accused of a deadly police ambush, and warned hunters to stay out of the woods where the fugitive may be hiding.

Hunters in rural and wooded Chautauqua County are "interfering" with the search and face danger from Ralph "Bucky" Phillips and authorities pursuing him, State Police Maj. Michael Manning said.
"They can certainly be mistaken for the wrong individual," Manning said.
Many officers are scouring the western New York woods for Phillips, the prime suspect in Thursday's ambush of troopers Donald Baker Jr., 38, and Joseph Longobardo, 32, who died Sunday. Baker remained in serious condition at a hospital Monday, police said.
Phillips, 44, wounded another trooper near Elmira in June and has eluded police since his April 2 escape from an Erie County jail.
SWAT teams from Buffalo, Rochester and Jamestown joined troopers in the search Monday, Manning said. Other reinforcements have come from the *FBI*, Drug Enforcement Administration, nearby Erie County and police agencies in neighboring Pennsylvania.
Manning would not say how many law enforcement officers are involved in the manhunt, but said the search and recent arrests of Phillips' supporters have put pressure on the suspect.
"I think he's in hiding. I don't think he has any place to go now," Manning said. "The noose is tightening."
Manning added that there is "no reason to believe he has left the area."
Baker and Longobardo were in woods behind the isolated hilltop home of Phillips' former girlfriend when a gunman caught them by surprise and fired 11 high-powered rifle rounds, police said. Longobardo died three days after being hit by a bullet that severed a major artery in his leg. Baker was wounded by a bullet that pierced his bullet-resistant vest.
There is a $225,000 reward for information leading to the arrest of Phillips, who has threatened "suicide by cop" and once promised to "to splatter pig meat all over Chautauqua County."
He has left a trail of burglaries and car thefts across central and western New York and neighboring Pennsylvania. He is suspected of stealing 41 weapons from a gun shop in late August, including rifles of the type that could have been used in Thursday's ambush.
Phillips' former girlfriend, their daughter and the daughter's boyfriend have been charged with helping him elude authorities.
The pastor of a Roman Catholic church near Phillips' hometown on Monday renewed his offer to help the fugitive surrender, but Manning said Phillips and his family and friends do not need an intermediary.
"All they have to do is call and say Ralph Phillips wants to turn himself in, he's at this present location." Manning said. "We will be happy to meet him and guarantee his safety."


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Wanted: Ralph Phillips














Reward: $225,000 Basic InformationRace:Amer. IndianSex:MaleDOB:06/19/1962Height:6'0 Weight:180-200 pounds with a very lean frame poundsAlias:Bucky Phillips, Harold Phillips, Ralph PhillisEyes:BrownHair:BlackOther:May wear glasses; thought to wear a mustache at this time, but has been be clean-shaven or has worn a beard in the past; subject may have recently had a haircut, although in the past he's been known to wear his hair in a ponytail.Additional InformationWanted For:Escape. Subject is a suspect in the shooting of a New York State Trooper.Last Seen:*Date: *8/8/2006
*Time:* 4:00 PM
*Location:* State Route 104 between Dickersonville Road and Ransomville Road in Niagara County, NY. Incident:*UPDATED 8/16/2006 - The tan, 4-door 2002 Chevrolet Cavalier possibly stolen by Phillips on 8/11/06 has been recovered in Warren, PA.*

Updated 8/10/2006 - Ralph Phillips may be operating a stolen 1995 Dodge Caravan color light blue NY Registration BGT4472. 








Pictured above is a Dodge Caravan similar to the vehicle that may be operated by Phillips. *Note: The actual stolen vehicle is light blue. The driver side door latch is missing and there is no side molding on passenger side with white clips showing. *The vehicle was stolen from the Sanborn, NY area and has not been recovered.

Updated 07/26/2006 - Ralph Phillips may be operating a stolen GMC pick-up color blue NY Registration 51597JC.









Pictured above is a GMC truck similar to the vehicle that may be operated by Phillips. *Note: The actual stolen vehicle has a dark colored bug deflector and dark colored rain visors over the windows. The vehicle was stolen from the Belfast, NY area and has not been recovered. *Phillips is also known to steal or use bicycles as a means of transportation.

The New York State Police are attempting to locate Ralph B. Phillips (AKA: "Bucky"). Subject is wanted for questioning with regards to the June 10, 2006 shooting of a State Trooper in the Town of Veteran, in Chemung County, NY. The subject is an escapee from the Erie County Jail, and is known to be armed with a sawed off shotgun and a .38 caliber pistol. He is considered armed and dangerous. The organization "Cop Shot", the NYS Troopers PBA and the law firm of Gleason, Dunn, Walsh and O'Shea are collectively offering a $50,000 reward for information leading to the arrest of Ralph Phillips. Incident Date:6/10/2006Incident Location:Town of Veteran, Chemung County NYLast Seen Carrying:Subject is known to be armed with a sawed off shotgun and a .38 caliber pistol.Warning:*ARMED AND DANGEROUS *Other Informationersons with information concerning this individual are requested to contact the State Police Command Post at 1-800-728-0697.If you have any information, please call: 
Agency: *NYSP Command Post*Phone: *1-800-728-0697*or e-mail the information to:
[email protected] Please include your
name, address and
telephone number. 






_Web page updated August 15, 2006._


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

If anyone can locate information regarding Funeral time,date,location, as well as where to send flowers/donations etc. for Trooper Longobardo. As well as any address's to send flowers/donations for Troopers Baker and Brown. Please Post.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I wanna beat that fucker so bad!


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

The wake is scheduled for Saturday & Sunday (9/9 & 9/10) and the Funeral is set for Monday, September 11th. Both in Saratoga Springs, NY. Here is a link with all the info including where to send donations:
http://www.troopers.state.ny.us/Public_Information/Trooper_Longobardo.cfm​


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Our Chief has authorized Officers from our department to go to the funeral. Anyone else going?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

In this video image, Terry Longobardo, second from right, looks on as New York State Troopers carry the casket of her husband, fellow trooper Joseph Longobardo, to an awaiting hearse Monday in Wilton, N.Y. Longobardo was shot and killed during an ambush Thursday.


----------

